# Cold Christmas church



## thekatt

The old Thundridge church was demolished in 1853. The tower, however, was left in place. At the time Thundridge was one of the oldest churces in this part of England.

The new church was dedicated to Saint Mary and All Saints. It was paid for by a Mr Hanbury in 1858 and cost £9,000.

The original burial ground remains which contains a number of old tombs and mausoleums. One unusual epitaph for Roger Gardiner and his wife reads;

Roger lies here before his hour,
Thus doth the Gardiner lose his flower.

Thundridge is three miles north of Ware. The river Rib can be seen from the tower.

Locals report tales of wichcraft, vandalism and desecration at the church.

Hauntings

The Church – sometimes known as Cold Christmas church – is believed to be haunted.

A common report is of a ghostly grumbling growl that echoes out from the tower. Reports of the noise became so frequent that in January 2009 the local East Herts Herald sent a camera crew and journalist to investigate.

Another famous tale dates back to 1978, when a terrified local woman, reported an entire ghost army, marching out of the church. Reports say, the ghost army let out a blood-curdling roar, and marched straight through the poor woman.

Other reports speak of a figure in a black robe that is sometimes seen in burial ground.
























































Enjoy

Andy


----------



## phill.d

Very nice!
You got some good atmospheric shots in there!

Good location


----------



## the harvester

Nice, the spiral staircase reminds me of the one in monty pythons 'the life of Brian' !! 
I remember stumbling upon an abandoned church years ago iin the Chilterns but can't remember where it is now? at the time it had all the pews and lots of furniture in it, I wonder if anyone on here knows of it's whereabouts?


----------



## thekatt

phill.d said:


> Very nice!
> You got some good atmospheric shots in there!
> 
> Good location



Thanks, long exposures and torch light, to use fill in light, and two flashes fired remotely at the top. 



Andy


----------



## BeGood

Good shots!

Moody stuff.


----------



## Foxylady

Stunning church and the pics really do justice to the place, especially with the snow.


----------



## thekatt

hi, two more pics of the spiral staircase, from top to the arch window, then to the bottom, the entrance to the stair case is through the little fire place type entrance, in one of the first pics, not much room and very worn.
















Andy


----------



## xdxa5onx

Hi,

Just found this thread, I guess this answers the question I left in the other thread.

I love how you have managed to light the inside. When I climbed the spiral stairs it was pitch back. I only had a crappy little torch and I found there was too little room to move to set up a flash. I was also trying not to full down.

i am really impressed, Nice one.


----------



## thekatt

xdxa5onx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this thread, I guess this answers the question I left in the other thread.
> 
> I love how you have managed to light the inside. When I climbed the spiral stairs it was pitch back. I only had a crappy little torch and I found there was too little room to move to set up a flash. I was also trying not to full down.
> 
> i am really impressed, Nice one.



Hi, thanks, did not use a tripod, these are hand held, with the camera wedged against the walls, it is a bit tricky, but the fear of falling down that staircase, usually keeps keeps me upright.


Andy


----------



## abiherts

Hi,
Just wondering what happened to the pictures of Cold Christmas Church, I live not far away and hoping to visit soon.


----------



## krela

It kinda says what happened to them, they were moved or deleted. It happens. The thread is almost 2 years old.


----------

